# Circuito para elevar 380 a 440 VCA Trifásicos



## demianel (Jun 4, 2010)

Buenas amigos foreros. Surgió en mi trabajo la necesidad de elevar la tensión trifásica de la red local (380) a una tensión de 440VCA también trifásicos. Esta necesidad surge porque necesitamos probar motores para otra red (no sé a que país estén destinados). Con lo cual mi jefe me pregunto si se prodría fabricar algún circuíto o intentar con transformadores. El hecho más importante son los costos, dado que para fabricar tres transformadores de 0,33A se hace algo costoso para esta elevación.
Puede que esté algo confundido, pero la corriente final necesitada es de un Amper. Por eso mi primer pregunta seria: 
¿Conviene más un circuito?
¿En caso de transformador para una carga de 1A serian 3 trafos de 0,33?
Si alguien sabe de algún circuito, desde ya muy agradecido, por favor que lo comparta.
Un abrazo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Necesitas un transformador...
Y cada linea debe tener 1/3 de la corriente media que consume la carga.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Jun 4, 2010)

Nada es fácil ni económico, lo mejor sería armar un transformador Trifásico-Trifásico...

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 5, 2010)

demianel dijo:


> ...Surgió en mi trabajo la necesidad de elevar la tensión trifásica de la red local (380) a una tensión de 440VCA también trifásicos. Esta necesidad surge porque necesitamos probar motores para otra red (no sé a que país estén destinados).


De 380 a 440 es apenas un 16% mas --> podés probar tranquilamente motores de 440 con una línea de 380. La diferencia obviamente está en que se pierde torque, pero para controlar que funcione bien no hace falta llevarlo a plena carga.


> Con lo cual mi jefe me pregunto si se prodría fabricar algún circuíto o intentar con transformadores. El hecho más importante son los costos, dado que para fabricar tres transformadores de 0,33A se hace algo costoso para esta elevación.


Tu jefe no tiene NPI de lo que dice  , hacerlo electrónico es un quilombo, más caro y menos confiable 
Para elevar de 380 a 440 se usa un *autotransformador* trifasico.

Si bien el cobre está carísimo, el transformador necesario es chico (obviamente estamos hablando de alimentar motores no cargar celulares), si arrugan con ese gasto mejor dedíquense a otra cosa.

Se puede hacer también con autotransformadores monofásicos de 380/420  o de 220/254  (aunque es preferible con trafos de 380).


> Puede que esté algo confundido, pero la corriente final necesitada es de un Amper. Por eso mi primer pregunta seria:
> ¿Conviene más un circuito?


*No*, y por kilómetros.


> ¿En caso de transformador para una carga de 1A serian 3 trafos de 0,33?


Cuando hablás de corriente en una carga trifásica se refiere a la corriente *por fase*.
Cuando hablás de potencia en una carga trifásica se refiere a la total: P = raiz(3)*Vlinea*Ifase


----------



## DANDY (Jun 5, 2010)

apoyo a eduardo


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2010)

Yo también apoyo a Eduardo.

No es que tu jefe tenga NPI, es que tu jefe tiene cagalitis + NPI.

Aquí en españa, hace unos años siempre se habalaba en términos de tensión, 220V y 380V, porque las tensiones proporcionadas por Industria eran precísamenete esas.
Ahora por normativas de coeficientes de simultaneidad, estas tensiones han ido sufriendo unos cambios a la alza, que fijan estos valores en 230V y 440V.

Tu jefe tiene miedo de quemar esos motores....y no sabe que es exáctamente lo mismo 380V y 440V..... en términos de compatibilidad eléctrica.

Saludos.


----------



## demianel (Jun 5, 2010)

Gente desde ya muy agradecido estoy por sus comentarios. Pasa que nosotros trabajamos en un simple teller de bobinados. La idea de elevar la tensión es por el hecho de reformar unos motores y para probarlos. Son motores de, a lo sumo, 100W. Por eso pensabamos en el riesgo, a parte como salen al exterior queriamos estar seguros.
Por mi parte en transformadores trifásicos nunca vi nada. Mi jefe por su experiencia me comento que se trataba de 3 transformadores conectados en estrella, tanto en el primario como el secundario.
¿Cómo sería un auto transformador trifásico?
Con un transformador trifásico, ¿No se perdería el defasaje entre fases?
Ya por sus comentarios, que como dije, estoy muy agradecido; estoy mas rumbeado. Ahora descartando la aplicación de un circuito. La idea es en la fabricación de un/unos trafos. Sólo queda el ¿Cómo?. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2010)

demianel dijo:


> ......¿Cómo sería un auto transformador trifásico?


Es igual a uno monofásico, pero triple.
Auto-transformador es el tipo de transformador que comparte primario y secundario parte de la misma bobina.


> Con un transformador trifásico, ¿No se perdería el defasaje entre fases?


Nones, el desfasaje se mantiene, eventualmente te podría quedar la fase invertida respecto a la de fuente, pero igualmente sigue siendo trifásico (120º de desfasaje)


----------



## demianel (Jun 5, 2010)

Gracias Fogonazo, ¿Me prodrías pasar algun esquema por favor? Yo lamentablemente en mi escuela no tuve la posibilidad de ver autotransformadores, por esto estoy tan confundido. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2010)

Estos son esquemas de autotransformadores, y el último es un arranque a tensión reducida mediante autotransformador trifásico, te sirve como par mirar el conexionado.
Si bien el autotransformador se emplea mayoritariamente como "Reductor" de tensión, no existe impedimento alguno a que lo emplees como "Elevador"


 


*Conexionado:*

​


----------



## demianel (Jun 5, 2010)

Ajá veo que toma la salida del primario y la conecta el secundario, las conexiónes de salida se toman desde estas, por último una conexión estrella.
Muchas gracias ahora me queda estudiarlo bien, comentarselo a mi jefe (hasta el lunes no lo veo) y luego, si son tan amables de pasarme algunos cálculos.
Un abrazo y gracias por todo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 5, 2010)

El calculo no se diferencia en nada del calculo de una transformador convencional, monofasico o trifasico.


Un autotransformador trifasico lleva menos hierro que uno equivalente formado por tres monofasicos. Por lo tanto, salvo tener problemas con las chapas o al bobinador se le quemen los papeles, es preferible el trifasico.


Para dimensionar el trafo primero hay que haber decidido que corno se va a hacer, si se trata de un *autotrafo trif con primario en estrella y 1A de corriente por fase*, seria mas o menos asi.

Para cada columna:
Tension primario = 220V
Tension secundario =  34V  ; porque 220+34=254 por fase corresponde a 440V entre lineas.
Potencia aparente (por columna) = 34*1 = 34VA  <== es un trafito de m**rda 

Ojo con esto ultimo, esa es la PA *con que se calcula la columna del transformador*, la PA *en la carga* sera 3*254*1 = 1.73*440*1 = *760 VA*


Le das estos datos al bobinador y volves con la plata. 

O si lo vas a bobinar vos, buscas los mensajes de EZavalla sobre calculo de transformadores y de con eso elegis la seccion de nucleo,  despues la chapa y la seccion del cobre.


La ventaja de los autotransformadores sobre los transformadores, es que cuando la relacion de transformacion es cercana a 1 , resultan *mucho* mas chicos. Cosa bastante logica porque si la relacion fuera *exactamente 1* no habria que poner nada 

Hasta relaciones 2:1 o 1:2  son preferibles indiscutiblemente. Ya despues no se usan porque la diferencia no es tanta y es preferible aislacion entre primario y secundario.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2010)

Otra alternativa a fabricar un transformador sería conseguir 3 transformadores de primario 220Vca y secundario 30-0-30, que es un valor comercial y tomar la salida del transformador en serie con los 380Vca de entrada.
Con esto te evitas ir a discutir con el fabricante de transformadores.

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/buscador_1.php?paginado=11&dato=transformador+


----------



## demianel (Jun 5, 2010)

Ahora está mucho más claro. Les comento que la idea es fabricarlo en el taller, dado a que tenemos todos los componentes como para hacerlo (faltaría carrete y nucleo nomás). Lo más importante, en mi caso, es aprender con "la prueba-error", en el intento de frabricarlo.
Muy convencido les digo "son grosos" muchachos. Un millon de gracias por todo lo que han hecho por mi.
Un abrazo. Espero algún día hacer algo por ustedes.


----------



## demianel (Jun 7, 2010)

Buenas. Eduardo, ahí en los cálculos no entiendo un poco lo de la tensión, esos 34V ¿Son para cada fase? Por los esquema que paso Fogonazo ¿Serían en cada secundario los 34V?. No se dan una idea de lo que se me complica pensarlo como trifásico jeje.
Por lo que veo seria la conexión algo así.

¿Cómo calculo cada fase y como sería con las 6 bobinas?
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2010)

demianel dijo:


> Buenas. Eduardo, ahí en los cálculos no entiendo un poco lo de la tensión, esos 34V ¿Son para cada fase? Por los esquema que paso Fogonazo ¿Serían en cada secundario los 34V?.


Es por fase. *440V entre lineas* son *254V por fase* , y 254V = 220V+34V

Para entender lo que estás haciendo pensá en un transformador monofásico de 220/34 1A como el de la figura.


En régimen nominal esas serían las corrientes (ignorando las pérdidas)
Para calcular sección de núcleo y sección de alambre usás los métodos que conocés.


Ahora bien, si a ese mismo transformador lo conectás de esta manera (ojo con la orientación de las bobinas)

Te encontrás con que a la salida tenés 254V, porque a los 220 de la fase le estás sumando los 34 del secundario, pero las corrientes en los bobinados siguen siendo las mismas que antes.


A los fines conceptuales, al transformador trifásico podés pensarlo como tres transformadores monofásicos.  Como ya sugirió Fogonazo, esto podrías hacerlo con trafos estándar 220/30 en estrella.

La diferencia está en que el trifásico necesita menos hierro --> además del costo tenés menos pérdidas.
Y que cuando hay desbalance de tensión o corriente el trifásico tiene propiedades interesantes.

Y justamente debido a la posibilidad de desbalances de corriente, si usás 3 trafos mono en estrella tenés que conectar el neutro al centro de la estrella, mientras que con un trafo trif. no hace falta.


----------



## demianel (Jun 8, 2010)

Ajá ahí entende lo de la tensión. Lo que estoy confundido es que no me lo imagino como trifásico. Es decir, yo bobino un primario con 3 bobinas distintas (una por fase), las cuales las conecto con sus respectivas compañeras del secundario. ¿es algo asi o lo estoy confundiendo? ¿O directamente continuo con la bobina del secundario?
Un suponer, tengo 600 espiras de primario y 50 de secundario, entonces ¿Hago 3 bobinas de 650 espiras?
Disculpame que esté así, es que no termino de enterder el concepto.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 8, 2010)

demianel dijo:


> ... yo bobino un primario con 3 bobinas distintas (una por fase), las cuales las conecto con sus respectivas compañeras del secundario. ¿es algo asi o lo estoy confundiendo?


Es así, cuidando la orientación de las bobinas porque sino vas a tener 220-34=186V


> ¿O directamente continuo con la bobina del secundario?
> Un suponer, tengo 600 espiras de primario y 50 de secundario, entonces ¿Hago 3 bobinas de 650 espiras?


Negativo caballero, se te olvida que por el bobinado secundario circula mucha mas corriente ==> las 50 espiras del secundario tienen que ser con alambre de mayor sección (tal como pasa con un transformador común).


----------



## demianel (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah ahora la enganché. Bueno me pondre a hacer cuentas. Para ver que diámetro de alambre y cantidad de espiras tengo que utilizar. Desde ya estoy muy agradecido, son muy amables en compartir toda esta información, dado que en la escuela técnica sólo vimos e hicimos cáculos para un trafo monofásico "común" (220-12V 2A) que luego lo utilizamos para una fuente regulada. En fín, mucho de transformadores no sé. Lamentablemente, me quedé con las ganas de estudiar ingeniería eléctronica, porque en mi ciudad no está la carrera y tampoco tenía posibilidades de estudiar "afuera". Por esto y mucho más, les estoy totalmente agradecido.
Saludos.
PD: ya me pasaré cuando tenga los cálculos hechos, así me corroboran.


----------



## demianel (Jun 9, 2010)

Buenas yo de nuevo je. Acá caculé el tranformador como 3 monofásicos, sobre el mismo núcleo. No sé si estarán bien. Si mal no recuerdo es laminacion 125. Mi pregunta es ¿Voy bien hasta ahora?
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.

Demian.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 9, 2010)

demianel dijo:


> Acá caculé el tranformador como 3 monofásicos, *sobre el mismo núcleo.* No sé si estarán bien.


 Cómo sobre el mismo núcleo ? Te referís a un bobinado arriba del otro? O a que la sección del núcleo es la misma ?


Por las dudas la disposición es esta:







*La chapa E para monofásicos no sirve* porque te quedaría la columna central con el doble de sección que las otras.

Acá hay un ejemplo de cálculo , el procedimiento es siempre el mismo, lo que cambia de un soft a otro es el factor con que eligen el núcleo a partir de la potencia aparente y la densidad de corriente recomendada en los bobinados.


----------



## demianel (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok estoy leyendo el pdf...
Con respecto a lo del mismo núcleo, claro yo lo pensaba como un bobinado encima del otro... Preo noto, ahora, mi error.

Lo estuve leyendo al pdf, intenté hacer los cálculos pero me generaron muchas dudas y no lo pude terminar. Como ser ahí calculan a partir del núcleo pero yo ni idéa cual utilizar. Para ordenar mis idéas ¿Por qué cálculo empiezo?
Gracias por esta gran ayuda. Perdón por ser tan molesto , talvés algo tonto; entendeme que nunca hice uno.
Saludos.


----------



## demianel (Jun 16, 2010)

Buenas gente estuve buscando conexiones trifásicas para autotransformadores. Ahora los cálculos me dieron asi:
Tensión primario=220V
Frecuencia=50Hz
Tensión secundario=34V
Corriente secundario=0.5A (Serían 0.33A pero decidimos hacerlo de 0.5A)
Potencia=17VA (¿Para cada devanado secundario sería?)

Espiras:
Primario=1700
Secundario=270

Diámetro de alambre(Cu):
Primario=0.20
Secundario=0.50

Ahora mi dilema, todo esto está calculado para un transformador monofásico:
Chapa laminación=111
Carretel=111 (26*26mm)

La idéa es hacerlo como dijeron ustedes, un autotransformador trifásico. Ahora mi idéa es bobinar cada fase sobre una columna de la "E" (teniendo que cada colunma debería medir 26mm), con los datos de Espiras y Diámetro de alambre que tengo. Compraría 3 carretes 111 (26*26mm). Y por último, lo conectaría.
Ahora de ser posible, alguien que me corrobore y me diga ¿Sí estoy en lo correcto?
Lo que me quedaría saber es ¿Qué laminación de chapa necesito?
Por favor les pido una ayuda, en lo posible. Dado que necesitamos fabricarlo antes que termine la semana. Sé muy bien que no tienen la obligación, se los pido de onda.
Muy agradecido estoy, espero no ser una molestia.
Saludos.


----------

